# Larger and Shorter Catechisms



## elnwood (Apr 7, 2007)

Why are the Westminster Catechisms called the "larger" and "shorter"? Shouldn't it be "larger" and "smaller," or "longer" and "shorter"?


----------



## KMK (Apr 7, 2007)

elnwood said:


> Why are the Westminster Catechisms called the "larger" and "shorter"? Shouldn't it be "larger" and "smaller," or "longer" and "shorter"?



The Divines were so exhausted from years of haggling they had no mental powers left for silly things like titles.


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2007)

KMK said:


> The Divines were so exhausted from years of haggling they had no mental powers left for silly things like titles.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 7, 2007)

Probably the name goes more to the scope than mere length, i.e. as in more detailed and expansive.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 7, 2007)

elnwood said:


> Why are the Westminster Catechisms called the "larger" and "shorter"? Shouldn't it be "larger" and "smaller," or "longer" and "shorter"?



They did it just to make 21st-century people scratch their heads...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 8, 2007)

bookslover said:


> They did it just to make 21st-century people scratch their heads...


No; that's what some of the Scripture proof texts are for.


----------

